# Used Shotgun Slection in Central Ohio



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Any thoughts on the who has the best selection of used shotguns in the central ohio area? [email protected]


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

vances, gander


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

not really central but close. town and country in hillsboro has a great selection and good prices


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Barnes Guns in Lancaster has a good selection of used guns period and he will deal with you if your talking with cash.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

thanks guys, I didn't realize that Gander had used stuff. I'll check out Barnes too. Tax refund is on the way and it's burning a hole in my pocket already...

hey littleking what about NASR?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just bought a CZ 22WMR from NASR and even though I got a pretty dang good deal on it the rest of there stuff seemed a bit high(thats just my opininion mind you) didnt see much along the lines of shotguns, a few but far from a big selection.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

NASR is only good for hand guns and assult rifles.. other than that if you dont have your checkbook out... NEXT!

they dont have much of a selection other than handguns... a few ar-15's and other high ticket items... other than that im really not that impressed.

i live 3/4 mile from the place and i keep stopping in hoping to find a change but it has yet to happen


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They told me flat out when I called them a couple weeks back looking for a 243 Heavy Barrel that they specialize in the CCW stuff and sorta implied that just about all we do.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yup.. .what action you going to re-barrel?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

At the time I was open to just about anything with Remington or Ruger being the head of the class, I had some extra change in my pocket and my mind was working overtime trying to figure what I wanted/needed the most, I was going to buy the 22WMR, I found a hornet, no I want another 204 Ruger, how about a XD in 9MM, you need a scope the most, I was borderline schitzo there for awhile.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like I'll be heading over to NASR. Vances has alot of shotguns and so does the Fin. Or just wait till the end of the month for the pro gun show


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

NASR has 5-6 shotguns... thats it.


----------

